
Trump reportedly considers fast tracking AstraZeneca vaccine before election - belltaco
https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/politics/trump-reportedly-considers-fast-tracking-astrazeneca-vaccine-before-election/ar-BB18hRmD
======
nickgrosvenor
Why is the president making vaccine decisions? I thought he was the commander
and chief of the armed forces?

